# Autocruise Starlet 2006 LRD Rear Lights.



## 116940 (Sep 25, 2008)

I need the o/s/r stop/tail and indicator LED rear light units because some silly billy (me) reversed it into the garage wall.
Autocruise, via Marquis, are being very obstructive and I wonder if anyone knows of an alternative supplier for these Luxvision93mm dia. inset lights please?
Thanks.


----------



## Rufusstone (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.premierwiring.co.uk/

Found this company that may be able to help.


----------

